# Ok, I have the talk, why did Kenzie stop her site and modeling?



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

Why did kenzie stop? Is she giving up the weight gain also? Thanks!


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2007)

Divine intervention.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 11, 2007)

God didn't want you to have spank fodder anymore. Boo.


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2007)

love dubh said:


> God didn't want you to have spank fodder anymore. Boo.



It's the only reasonable explanation.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 11, 2007)

love dubh said:


> God didn't want you to have spank fodder anymore. Boo.



LULZ!


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, I am really confused? Why, is she becoming a Nun? I mean really!


----------



## Mini (Dec 11, 2007)

If she wanted the reasons for her departure made public, she'd have posted.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 11, 2007)

All the information/speculation that's been made available is here: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32749&highlight=kenzie

I'd suspect the reason you don't have more specifics is that it was a private decision. 

​


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

I guess I was just wondering. I know we all have to make our own choices. But she was such an inspiration to me!


----------



## Tim_FA (Dec 13, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> But she was such an inspiration to me!



Interesting statement - what do you find inspiring?, with regards to Kenzie.
Was it the weight gain? -and if so, where does she differ from the other beautiful gaining people?


I know her personaly, and find her to be a very sweet,bubbly,intelligent and optimistic individual with a zest for life- I thoroughly enjoyed her visiting us during the summer months.


----------



## Tragdor (Dec 13, 2007)

She reached true enlightment and is now living in the astral plane with the long fabled kelli bbw


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 13, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> She reached true enlightment and is now living in the astral plane with the long fabled kelli bbw




LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 13, 2007)

love dubh said:


> God didn't want you to have spank fodder anymore. Boo.



She is gone now, but she is always watching over us.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 13, 2007)

love dubh said:


> God didn't want you to have spank fodder anymore. Boo.




Why does God hate wankers?


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 13, 2007)

...because you touch yourself at night?

^_^


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 13, 2007)

One is only supposed to do it at night? Oh, shit! :doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 13, 2007)

1) do it in the daytime

2) escape God's wrath

3) ?????

4) PROFIT!


----------



## Bagalute (Dec 13, 2007)

maybe God's wrath but what about my roommate?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 13, 2007)

Bagalute said:


> maybe God's wrath but what about my roommate?



SMITE HIM.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 13, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> Why did kenzie stop? Is she giving up the weight gain also? Thanks!



just as an aside, for the record: i call athena. i can't be the first person to have said this.


edit: after a little searchy-searchy, turns out: i am not.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it really necessary to call something like this out in public? Furthermore, did your searchy-searchy turn this up?


AnnMarie said:


> Wannabefatgirl said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am not Athena, but me just the same!
> ...


----------



## elle camino (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG DRAMZ HELLA SRY DUDES. 


hahaha relax, cripes.


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 14, 2007)

Tim, I just loved the way she was always so positive about her gaining and wanting to gain. So many times in discussions with other BBWs I am looked down on for "enjoying" my fat and wanting to get much bigger. Plus she always presented herself in such a classy manner and her smile!
You are lucky to have met her, wish I could have!


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Dec 14, 2007)

I did hear a rumour on this but I dont know if its my place to say unsupported information


----------



## Suze (Dec 15, 2007)

i feel sorry for the woman in that pic of "yours". it's obviously stolen.


----------



## Suze (Dec 15, 2007)

^
...just forget the post above, it's none of my business anyways. And I could be wrong, who knows


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Dec 16, 2007)

i find it so funny how everyone think i gave up modeling for God.. i don't even go to church hahahahaha


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Dec 16, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> Tim, I just loved the way she was always so positive about her gaining and wanting to gain. So many times in discussions with other BBWs I am looked down on for "enjoying" my fat and wanting to get much bigger. Plus she always presented herself in such a classy manner and her smile!
> You are lucky to have met her, wish I could have!



thanks for the support girl!


----------



## bigirlover (Dec 16, 2007)

I couldn't believe it when I heard it! That sucks! She WILL be missed. We seem to loose all the greats ie: Kelligrl. Man, I hope she realizes how much we appreciate her and that we want her back!


----------



## latefreshman15 (Dec 17, 2007)

You were my all time fave!


----------



## Jes (Dec 17, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> Tim, I just loved the way she was always so positive about her gaining and wanting to gain. So many times in discussions with other BBWs I am looked down on for "enjoying" my fat and wanting to get much bigger. Plus she always presented herself in such a classy manner and her smile!
> You are lucky to have met her, wish I could have!



anyone ever tell you you look like joyce dewitt?


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, all the time!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love how when I'm reading this thread the song "False pretense" by The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus comes on and the first lyrics are "It's time to let it go!"


----------



## Ojiryojoji (Jan 8, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> 1) do it in the daytime
> 
> 2) escape God's wrath
> 
> ...




Son of a bitch. Dr. Pepper all over my computer monitor. Give out a warning first next time ya? ;P


----------



## Plump_Princess (Jan 25, 2008)

If only that were really true, girl. <3




Wannabefatgirl said:


> Tim, I just loved the way she was always so positive about her gaining and wanting to gain. So many times in discussions with other BBWs I am looked down on for "enjoying" my fat and wanting to get much bigger. Plus she always presented herself in such a classy manner and her smile!
> You are lucky to have met her, wish I could have!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 25, 2008)

If only you knew what you were ACTUALLY talking about.


----------



## Plump_Princess (Jan 30, 2008)

My bad, then 



BigCutieSasha said:


> If only you knew what you were ACTUALLY talking about.


----------

